
Baumol's Cost Disease - dforrestwilson1
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baumol%27s_cost_disease
======
dv_dt
Is there an inverse or related phenomena where the productivity increases, but
salaries don't rise in response? That would be a more prevalent problem in our
current economy.

